# Birds Teasing Dogs..



## Natonstan

Does anybody else get the impression that certain birds, mainly pigeons and doves, enjoy teasing dogs. One pigeon used to visit my garden multiple times a day, and he would fly into the middle of the lawn, my dog would dart after him barking like crazy, the bird would fly away, and then 10 minutes later return and the same thing would happen, I've noticed magpies like to do this but i've only seen them doing it on fences, must not be as brave as pigeons :lol2:


----------



## Darklas

Birds always sit just out of the dogs reach on fences or up a tree. They love to wind the dogs up!


----------



## Natonstan

I find it funny with pigeons how they tilt their heads down to stare at the dog :2thumb:


----------



## Darklas

Yup!  They must think that dogs are really stupid. 

Though, my dogs get revenge too. We through out bread for the birds and our boy Benji will often pick up bits and bury them!


----------



## daftlassieEmma

magpies!

with our old dog King there was a pair; one would sit on the fence with him barking his head off at it while the other nipped down to steal his dinner :gasp:


----------



## Stavros88

I can see where you're coming from with this. However I think that birds are just going about their daily business and the dogs are just paranoid...


----------



## bobby

When crows have young they will peck and land on dogs!
My GS used to be terrified, they aren't stupid either. 
They avoid the sharp end!


----------

